# Field & Stream



## SympL (Mar 31, 2009)

Please enjoy.


----------



## Marc Kurth (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm sure that other folks will offer more definitive critiques, but I really enjoy looking at this image. 

It is always difficult to judge at small scale, even on a large calibrated monitor, but I think I would print this one large and hang it in a prominent place. But then, that's just my my opinion.

Marc


----------



## woojiebear (Mar 31, 2009)

i will enjoy, thank you 
nice shot, i like the composition a lot and the bits of reflection in the water
was this converted to infrared? the grass/ground is a bit harsh
i might crop out the foreground a bit...just a thought
nicely done


----------



## daithi33 (Mar 31, 2009)

I find that less is often more with landscape images. I love the simplicity of this. Very striking photo. I think a large print of this would look great too.

daithi


----------



## SympL (Apr 1, 2009)

Marc, woojiebear and daithi thankyou for your comments.
This image was shot using a Hoya R72 Ir filter and converted to B&W.


----------



## Fox Paw (Apr 1, 2009)

I almost always like your photos and this is no exception.  

Nitpick: Your name is what my eye keeps being drawn back to.  I understand the reasons for putting one's name on a photograph but you might consider doing it in a way that doesn't make the name a significant visual element.


----------



## SympL (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks Fox Paw for commenting.


----------



## Froggy (Apr 2, 2009)

Great contrast.
I especially like this simply composition which works very well, and this stream leading our eye to the three
Congrats!


----------



## SympL (Apr 2, 2009)

Thank you Froggy.


----------



## Roger (Apr 2, 2009)

Very nice image as usual SympL.....really nice to see an IR from you as well.


----------



## danod (Apr 2, 2009)

Wonderful image!  I do not believe this photo could be improved upon.

Dan O. De Ment


----------



## SympL (Apr 2, 2009)

Roger and Dan thanks a bunch for commenting, much appreciated.


----------



## let_it_be_a_photo (Apr 2, 2009)

I really, really like the reflections in the water, a great photo!


----------



## Al-Wazeer (Apr 3, 2009)

picture is beautiful, great contrast you have


----------



## mobetter (Apr 3, 2009)

I see absolutely nothing to improve here from my eye-point, would love to see it framed in a large size.


----------



## SympL (Apr 3, 2009)

let_it_be_a_photo, Al-Wazeer and mobetter thanks to each of you for commenting.


----------



## Artograph (Apr 7, 2009)

It's great!!!  I _really_ like it!!

:O)


----------



## Troy2395 (Apr 7, 2009)

Alsome :hail:


----------



## SympL (Apr 7, 2009)

Artograph and Troy glad you enjoyed it. Thanks.


----------



## bigboi3 (Apr 7, 2009)

Wow.  Another photo that I have truly enjoyed!! Awsome!!!


----------



## pulse (Apr 7, 2009)

Wow that is amazing....

I also have an R72 Hoya IR filter. May i ask what your technique was to convert it to B&W?


----------



## SympL (Apr 8, 2009)

Thank you bigboi3 glad you enjoyed it.
Thanks pulse. With this image I used just a straight desaturation and then the usual levels, contrast, etc.


----------

